# don't want to breed, but have a male and female



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

hi guys! i have a male and female tiel and i've only had them for a little while and theyre mating already!  of course i have no nest box, no nesting materials and nothing in the cage that resembles a nest. i want to keep both of them, and i want them to be friends in the same cage. but i don't want to breed. is this possible? how do i go about accomplishing this? can they live together for the rest of their lives and never have babies? cuz that's what i want....no babies. or do i have to separate them forever in different cages? they already really like each other. they flock call like crazy if i take one out for training (which makes training difficult....even in the bathroom...lol).


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are some hormone reduction techniques, they are geared towards single females but work on pairs as well, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

To keep them from mating and the female from having egg-binding issues, the only sure thing is to keep them apart. You can still keep them close together, but in separate cages.


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

Duckybird said:


> To keep them from mating and the female from having egg-binding issues, the only sure thing is to keep them apart. You can still keep them close together, but in separate cages.


so if they're breeding, she's more likely to lay, right? so if i keep them in separate cages, but beside each other, she's less likely to lay eggs? and that will, therefore, be healthier for her? will they get sexually frustrated and angry if they ARE in separate cages and can see each other? i DID read the post you suggested, xosarahxo, and it was very informative. they do indeed get 12 hrs of night time. and i don't pet either one on the back. so it would be best if i separated them?
also, another thought, should i take my female to her vet and have her "fixed"? does anyone do that with birds? would this be beneficial to her? or is that a crazy idea?


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

well, after doing loads of research over the net, i came across a great site. i'll post it incase anyone else has the same concerns as me. some info on this site was covered in the site xoxsarahxox gave me (which i appreciate). and there's also some other points that were great too. here it is:

http://www.cockatiels.org/main/articles/cockatiel-health/discourage-egg-laying/

so, i will be separating them and putting them in different rooms. i don't know what this will do as far as them calling for each other. i wonder if the calling will be non-stop, every single day? if so, that poses another problem i guess. well, another positive though is they should be easier to bond with me etc. thanks sarah and duckybird for helping.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

I dont know that you really need to keep them in separate rooms....that might make things really tough with all the contact calling, and may cause them some anxiety as well. But keeping them just in separate cages should be enough...side by side, so they can see each other, but cant mate. I have a male and a female and thats what I do, and it has worked out perfectly.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

birds dont always mate to breed. they may just be having fun. mine mate, but no eggs. the long nights treatment and no nest box really help prevent the breeding. they can still mate if they want to though. it doesnt always mean breeding.


you can buy fake eggs and if they DO ever lay, you can replace the eggs with the fake ones so they wont hatch.


----------

